# المنتديات الإسلامية > المكتبة الصوتية الإسلامية >  >  استمعوا إلى عزاء حسيني بصوت طفلة هندية (( لا يفوتكم))

## كاظمي أحسائي

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد

للتحميل أضغط بزر الفأر الأيمن
ثم حفظ باسم
*Zainab Jo Shaam Ayee* 


*Ay Mere Baba Jaan* 


*Aakhri Raat*


*Ya Moosa-E-Kazim*


*Zahra Diya Jaiyan*


*Ek Baar Aur* 


*Ya Sayeda (A.S)*


*Bekas Pardesi* 


*Al Madad Maula Raza*

طبعاً ما راح تفهون شي
لكن نصيحة أعرضوها على أي هندي
وان شا الله راح ايترجمها
تحياتي

----------


## بيسان

الله وش هالحركتات
يسلمووا اخوي على المقااطع 
والله يعطيك الف الف عاافيه
وبالتوفيق

----------


## كاظمي أحسائي

*الله يعافيكم أختي العزيزة*

*ويسلمكم* 

*ويوفقكم*

*تحياتي*

----------


## ام باسم

يعطيك الف الف عاافيه

----------


## كاظمي أحسائي

*الله الله يعافيش*

----------


## العجمية

الله يعطيش الف عافية

----------


## كاظمي أحسائي

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*عذراً أختي أنا رجل ولست أمرأة*

*وأشكرك على تشريفك هذه الصفحة المتواضعة*

*تحياتي*

----------


## القلب المرح

*يعطيك الله ألف عافية* 
*جاري التحمييل* 
*موفقيين خيوو* 

*لك تحياتي*

----------


## كاظمي أحسائي

*الله يعافيك*
*مشكور على المرور والتعقيب*
*تحياتي*

----------


## روحي لك الفدآء

بارك الله فيك

جاري التحميل

----------


## عوامية صفوانية

اخوي الروابط ما تعمل عندي ؟؟

----------


## Malamh Cute

*آلروآبط مو شغآلهـ ..!*

*يمكن لآن الموضوع قديم ..!*

*عموماً تسلم خيي ع الطرح ،،*

*ربي يعطيك آلف عآفيه ،،*

*لاعدمنآك يآرب ،،*

*تحيآتي*

----------


## جنون الذكريات

جاري التحميل

----------


## همسات قلبي

يسلمووووووو

----------


## عفاف الهدى

فعلا الروابط ما تشتغل الموضوع قديم

----------

